# ‘Instead of coronavirus, the hunger will kill us’....



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

*Is this remotely possible for the U.S.?*

​
Lockdowns are drying up work and incomes around the globe, leaving millions to worry about having enough to eat. The World Food Program estimates that 265 million people could be pushed to the brink of starvation by the end of the year, which would double the number of people facing acute hunger.​



​
The crisis is caused by many factors, experts say, including the sudden loss of income for millions who were already living hand-to-mouth; the collapse in oil prices; currency shortages from the loss of tourism; and overseas workers not having earnings to send home.​



​
“The coronavirus has been anything but a great equalizer,” said a volunteer food worker in a Kenyan slum, where a giveaway of flour and cooking oil set off a fatal stampede. “It’s been the great revealer, pulling the curtain back on the class divide and exposing how deeply unequal this country is.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/world/africa/coronavirus-hunger-crisis.html?​


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

Only overweight people will survive..........


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2020)

We'll be fine the sad truth is that people in developing countries will take the brunt of the hit.

If we can't get beef, pork, and chicken we'll take the beans and the rice out of the mouths of the poor.

We all need to do what we can every day to eliminate the estimated 40% of food waste in this country.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 23, 2020)

I posted this on a SF quote thread, but think it has a place here as well.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

I hope the U.S. International Food Aid Programs that feed the poverty-stricken worldwide will change their policies and keep a high percentage of the food surplus for the citizens of our country, if need be.


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I posted this on a SF quote thread, but think it has a place here as well.
> View attachment 100710


He'll be here long after we starve to death.
Is he thinking or eating a cheeseburger?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> He'll be here long after we starve to death.
> Is he thinking or eating a cheeseburger?


He's thinking just after finishing the triple cheeseburger.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 23, 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/global/...-coronavirus-doesnt-mean-well-run-out-of-food

Australia farmers produce enough food to feed 72 million ..we have approx 25 million in this country

Quote from article ...
Those fighting in the aisles are more in danger of catching the disease by their actions than we ever are of running out of food.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2020)

It seems that every day there is a piece on the news showing hundreds of people lined up in their cars at food banks, all across the nation, trying to get enough food to last a few days.  Meanwhile, another segment on the news shows farmers flushing milk, and letting their crops rot....mainly, it seems, because they can't find anyone to buy, or deliver, their crops.  Now, with major meat processing plants shutting down, due to employees coming down with this virus, It seems quite likely that their will be some sizeable fresh food shortages in the future, and/or a substantial hike in prices.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 24, 2020)

Don, there seems to be a slight irony in that.  "hundreds of people lined up in their cars at food banks"  .


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Only overweight people will survive..........


That's it...look for the good in everything


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I hope the U.S. International Food Aid Programs that feed the poverty-stricken worldwide will change their policies and keep a high percentage of the food surplus for the citizens of our country, if need be.


I think all countries are going to have to change their policies about many things. This has shown up the negative effects of globalisation.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 24, 2020)

No. But thanks for stirring the pot. And someone's spelling needs work. It's hoard. Not hord. Sincerely, the Grammar Nazi.


----------



## rgp (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *Is this remotely possible for the U.S.?*
> 
> ​
> Lockdowns are drying up work and incomes around the globe, leaving millions to worry about having enough to eat. The World Food Program estimates that 265 million people could be pushed to the brink of starvation by the end of the year, which would double the number of people facing acute hunger.​
> ...



   "exposing how deeply unequal this country is.”

 Then he and others should get busy and make his country equal..........Or is he just waiting for someone else to come along & make it equal for him?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

Meat processors are closing. Farms can't sell their crops. Eggs & milk farmers are stopping production. Migrant workers are losing their jobs and have no unemployment insurance or medical insurance.  Unemployment continues to grow and people are stopping payments on their bills because of dwindling funds. Small businesses are not paying their landlords. Clothing retailers now closed are stuck with massive inventories of goods that are seasonal so if they reopen in the summer they will be stuck with cloths suitable for cold weather. Oil & Gas are dying slow deaths. Last, I still can't find a single bottle of isopropyl alcohol!


----------

